# Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit DB4O oder JODB?



## Fats (25. Jul 2008)

Hallo miteinander!

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit DB4Objects bzw. der Java Object Database (JODB)? Ich hab noch in Erinnerung, daß mal ganz kräftig über die ObjectDBs im Allgemeinen geschimpft wurde, daß sie zu langsam und absolut nicht tauglich sein. Aber das ist nun schon ein paar Tage her ... Was hat sich in dem Bereich getan? Kann man diese Techniken verwenden? Und wenn ja in welchem Rahmen?

Würde mich über eure Erfahrungen freuen!

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## Guest (25. Jul 2008)

db4o setze ich gerne für kleinere Petprojects ein. Es macht einfach Spaß damit zu arbeiten 
Performancetechnisch dürften sie wenn man den Benchmarks glaubt (ich hab selbst keine gemacht) mittlerweile auch gut mitspielen - gerade im Vergleich zu OR-Mappern wie EclipseLink oder Hibernate. Persönlich hatte ich noch keine Probleme - das waren aber auch noch keine Anwendungen die über ein paar tausend Datensätze hinausgegangen wären.

Hauptproblem für größere Projekte ist die Integration. Sie werden schlecht bis überhaupt nicht unterstützt, Utilities von Drittherstellern gibt es nicht. Ich würde noch kein kritisches System damit bauen wollen. 

Aber auch hier zeigt sich Besserung... allerdings geht wohl alles in Richtung db4o - die reinen OSS Alternativen bekommen leider kaum Beachtung. Gemstone ist auch noch ein ObjectStore mit Java Schnittstelle... kommt dann allerdings eher aus der SmallTalk Ecke. Skaliert dafür umso besser.


----------



## Fats (25. Jul 2008)

Na, das klingt doch gar nicht schlecht  Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich verschachtelte Objekte habe, wo ich vielleicht ein Attribut meiner eigenen Klasse benutzen muß? also zB.


```
public class MeineTolleKlasse {

    private MeineTolleKlasse     test0 = new MeineTolleKlasse();

    private MeineAndereKlasse    test1 = new MeineAndereKlasse();
    private EineGanzAndereKlasse test2 = new EineGanzAndereKlasse();

    private String teststring;
    private int zahl = 4711;

    ......

}
```

Kann ich so ein Object nachher da einfach abspeichern oder gibt das Schwierigkeiten?

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## ps (26. Jul 2008)

Fats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich so ein Object nachher da einfach abspeichern oder gibt das Schwierigkeiten?



Das ist kein Problem - einfach das "root" Objekt speichern und alle abhängigen Objekte werden implizit gesichert.


----------



## GambaJo (26. Jul 2008)

Ich arbeite mich gerade privat in db4o ein, bin aber bei weitem noch nicht so weit, dass ich qualifizierte Aussage über die Performance machen könnte.
Anfangs ist es schon eine Umstellung, wenn man relationale Datenbanken gewohnt ist. Aber die Idee dahinter fand ich sehr interessant.

Das ist vielleicht etwas verständlicher, als die Tutorials von db4o selbst.


----------

